# clown fish and bta



## sabazerehi (Mar 10, 2007)

i just got a gbta for my clown fish because he's been hosting in my flower pot coral. he's still hosting in the flower pot but he's been hanging around the bta and acting a little aggressive and territorial around it. is this a sign that he's going to host in it soon hopefully?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

He might be claiming it as his, and he will bounce back and forth.


----------

